# What Head and Cams should I get?



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok i am looking at getting a head and cam package. I am wondering what is the best one out their in your opinions? Keep in mind...... I will also be buying a 90 mm fast intake with 85 mm mass air flow sensor. I will still have the stock exhaust unless i buy headers. Im not ready to do that. So what should I get? Its my daily driver so I dont want super loapy cams but a good amount and good power


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

mr.gto said:


> Ok i am looking at getting a head and cam package. I am wondering what is the best one out their in your opinions? Keep in mind...... I will also be buying a 90 mm fast intake with 85 mm mass air flow sensor. I will still have the stock exhaust unless i buy headers. Im not ready to do that. So what should I get? Its my daily driver so I dont want super loapy cams but a good amount and good power


it depends on how much money you want to spend. you can spend a bunch on "the best" and then again get pretty close to that power for less too if you don't want the last bit of power. the advise i give to everyone is to contact Ed Curtis at FlowTech Inductions. he custom grinds some of the best LSx cams out there and many speed shops use his cams with their names on them. he also takes some of the best heads and hand ports and massages them to make them even better. you tell him your goals and he gives you the options. IMHO it's better to listen to someone like him that has the actual hands on experience in the business instead of internet "knowledge" which can be good or not so much. one thing often bandied about often is dyno numbers. as Ed says he makes power to the ground not the rollers. one over looked fact is peak power is usually a very narrow RPM band and power "under the curve" is power throughout a wider RPM range. a cam that makes power under the curve can beat a peak horsepower cam by giving that pull thru the whole gear. my Street Sweeper HT cam that i got from him is a good example. even tho i don't have heads yet which he said will REALLY make it shine, my LS1 car puts out pretty good track numbers for a cam/headers car. it pulls like mad from 2,500 rpm to my 6,800 RPM redline.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i almost forgot. i'd skip the MAF. people that get aftermarket MAFs often have issues with tuning. it you really want to skip the restriction of the MAF just get rid of it and go speed density tuning.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

alright. if I just did it piece meal and did heads first. Would that be ok to run with the stock cam? and then add the bigger cam later and get a tune?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

mr.gto said:


> alright. if I just did it piece meal and did heads first. Would that be ok to run with the stock cam? and then add the bigger cam later and get a tune?


ya, it would be OK. ideally you need a tune after any major mod and frankly i've seen my tune change with minor mods. i guess that's one of the nice things about DIY tuning. i tweak it whenever i want or need to. you'd be fine but i wouldn't go WOT until you get it tuned.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

ok Im talking to speed inc about getting some complete afr heads, and a comp cam. 228 duration with 581 lift i believe


----------



## gawexp (Nov 13, 2007)

I have done a lot of search and education on heads and cams and when looking at flow and average flow numbers along with combustion chamber design --- THEN ---------
ET Performance heads are the best (with only 10.5 degeree) The 215 or the 225 cc. The next best and most used are 225cc ported Trick Flows or for about $500 less the 220cc as cast heads ( you only lose a little flow).

It looks to me like the 4 top all out drivable cams are in this order Streetsweeper, VRX5, VRX6, or Streetsweeper ET

Now once again we are talking 500+++HP and very streetable with GOOD tune!!!!

There are cams that give even more, but are a little questionable as to drivability

Hopes this Helps


----------

